# why whipping cream for protein shakes?



## cheesegrater (May 20, 2003)

especially on a cut program.

why not use skim milk? Has a lot less fat


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

Fat is not the enemy, sugar is and Skim milk has 12G sugar per cup, Heavy Cream - 0 Sugar


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2003)

the fat is to slow down the absorption rate of the protein.

if you drank a whey protein drink (nothing added) it would be digested within 30 minutes, by adding fat you can slow it down to a couple of hours, this way your body is "fed" the protein slowly and it is better utilized.

the exception to this is post work-out where you do not want to slow down absorption, you want to drink just plain whey to get the aminos into your blood as fast as possible.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 20, 2003)

What type of whipping cream do you use and where can you buy some?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2003)

Doesn't matter what brand really.  I think the one I buy is Hood.  You can find it in the dairy section at any supermarket.


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2003)

actually, I do not use whipping cream, I use natural peanut butter instead.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> actually, I do not use whipping cream, I use natural peanut butter instead.


You put peanut butter in your shakes????? 



Can we put in choc syrup too


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 21, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...4&perpage=10&highlight=saturated&pagenumber=1

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6617&highlight=cream


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You put peanut butter in your shakes?????
> 
> 
> Can we put in choc syrup too



you realize I said *natural* peanut butter, right? It's basically ground up peanuts.

and no, I eat it on a spoon while I drink my shake.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

Yea, I use natural too, but it sounds good in the shake......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

BTW, I'm glad you posted your pic and bio on the front page, it's good to know and see who runs this place


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

> Yea, I use natural too, but it sounds good in the shake......hmmmmmmmm


it does believe me


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...4&perpage=10&highlight=saturated&pagenumber=1
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6617&highlight=cream


Good threads.......I think I'll stick w/the cream, especially if it helps with carb cravings..............


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by forciano *_
> it does believe me


It sounds great, but would that be too much protein unless I added the cream, adding ice and blending it will thicken it up too, I think............


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

well i throw in the mix one spoon, well i also add papaya (i dont know if thats the name in english also) , and it doesnt get to thick,
But you can always try it once and see if you like it


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

Mmmmm...I like the cream, but I also have gotten used to flax, too and I like it. I can't eat tuna without flax anymore...tastes weird to me now.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Mmmmm...I like the cream, but I also have gotten used to flax, too and I like it. I can't eat tuna without flax anymore...tastes weird to me now.




I think one of us should develop a flax based mayo. Now that would be good with tuna.


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

I already did!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I already did!




YOU DID?!?!?!  Well share woman!!


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

1 Egg
1 tsp Red wine vinegar 
2 tsp Fresh lemon juice
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1/8 tsp (or less) salt
1/4 c Olive oil
1/2 c Flax Oil
1/4 c Safflower oil (may need more or less)


Combine first 6 ingredients in a blender or food processor, whirl.  With machine running, add Flax Oil 1 Tablespoon at a time, then add the Safflower Oil 1 Tablespoon at at time, til thick and creamy.  Try not to go too fast adding it and it won't be as thick as regular mayo until its refridgerated.  Scoop out and put in fridge.  I like to add seasons to mine to make herbed mayo like 1/2 tsp. basil, dill, chipolte, tarragon etc.   

No I never figured out the breakdown


----------



## Bri83 (May 22, 2003)

All the time I watched FoodTV is gonna pay off now, I know you have to be careful with making sometihng like mayo yourself cause you can break it up and make a seperated mess if your not careful. 

 I have another question for ya too, in the FAQ it says no condiments, can we use mustard though cause it says its got no calories or anything else for that matter. If so Im definatly gonna use it on chicken for dinner, its yummy that way


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Help yourself to mustard.


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1 Egg
> 1 tsp Red wine vinegar
> 2 tsp Fresh lemon juice
> ...



Excellent...............


----------



## Rob_NC (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1 Egg
> 1 tsp Red wine vinegar
> 2 tsp Fresh lemon juice
> ...



I'm glad I made the suggestion.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1 Egg
> 1 tsp Red wine vinegar
> 2 tsp Fresh lemon juice
> ...



Cool!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I'm glad I made the suggestion.



I'M GLAD YOU DID TOO!!!


----------

